# Zepherhills, Fla.



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

Anyone know of any fishing around the area. I know you can drive to the coast and do the off shore thing but more intersted if there's something locally?


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

When I was fishing out of Tarpon Springs and following fishing forums (The forums went south with new management) most of the guys I knew were fishing the Gulf skinny.
If you are wading I would suggest you start at *Green Key in New Port Richey*. If you have a boat launch out of Anclote and fish either north or south and you should do fine. You should get Spotted Sea trout, Reds, and Snook. All of which are good eating.

Target in and around the schools of mullet with Spook Juniors or suspending mirrOdines and you will do fine. When you get better at you can target the mangroves etc.
http://www.shopmirrolure.com/broken-glass-series-c-73.html
There are a ton of lakes for bass. *Lake Tarpon* is considered of the best in the state. Anything down there normally holds something.
Good luck
Try the floridasportsman if you are looking for a local fishing forum. I think it is still fairly good.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I love Anclote and the food at Tarpon Springs!

Greek Town like it was before the Casinos! 

The launch is quite tricky. Tides play a major role . Seen it blow through there like nothing we're accustomed to!!!!


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> I love Anclote and the food at Tarpon Springs!
> 
> Greek Town like it was before the Casinos!
> 
> The launch is quite tricky. Tides play a major role . Seen it blow through there like nothing we're accustomed to!!!!



You can also try fishing from shore at the power house out flow at Anclote. You can get live shrimp right by the bridge on Alt 19.

I used to wade the north side of Howard Park a lot. the south side is a lot harder to wade (look it up on google earth before you go and you can get a good idea where the holes are.
*Remember to do the stingray shuffle.*

Best dolmades - Dimitri's (right on the river)
Most authentic Greek - Mama Maria's on Alt -19 (my opinion - they are all good)
Do not overlook Mr. Souvlaki - great value for a greek salad
The Jerk Center - Alt 19 has the best jerk chicken - you can get it to go

I used to weigh more when we wintered in TS.


----------

